# Looking for a R33/R32 Gtr project or crashed



## Skyline-Gtr1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi there, 

I am currently looking for a R33/R32 Gtr project or crashed. 

I do not mind the colour any will do  

Thanks


----------

